# Clutch / Thrust Bearing Noise



## smcmullan1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have an 00 Maxima SE 5 spd 200 KM... It is currently for sale

The car makes a loud screaching nosie when idling, but when I push the clutch in, it stops... thus indicating the thrust bearing needs replacing. 

I had a new clutch and thrust bearing replaced, and had the flywheel re-surfaced but all to no avail --- The noise is still there, same as before when I push the clutch in in stops immediately.

I then went with a heavier weight gear oil as a quick fix.

I called all Nissan dealerships, every mechanic I know, but no one has any solutions. I can't imagine it being internal within the tranny as the car is not in gear, nor moving...

I am open to any suggestions as I need to sell this car -- it is in mint condition, and this is the only obstacle limiting the sale.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

No screeching noise while moving? If it is internal, I would think that it would make
noise while in gear. If so, you may have a main bearing failure in the trans.
Otherwise, another bad thrust bearing? Or damaged input shaft.


----------

